# First Yak Fish (Hinze Dam)



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Finally managed to get out and do some fishing from the new yak,
Arrived at Hinze Dam at 5.00am and began the long paddle down towards the Island. Had a bit of a troll along Rays Run for nothing, then along the western side of the island. I found it very hard to know where to fish, after always being shorebased I was now confronted with so much water.

I ended up cruising around behind the island and throwing lures towards the bank, about 5 casts in bang! managed to land a bass touching on 38. Not huge but pretty happy for my first yak fish. I then learnt that using a camera and brag matt in a yak isnt as easy as I first thought, after scuffling around for a few seconds the fish managed to get loose and over the side, so no pics unfortunately.

I persisted with this and was pretty slow, so began to troll again and managed to land 2 more fish one probably 32-35 and one nearly as good as the first one.

Here are the pics, sorry about the quality, My camera is stuffed :x :x :x 
but thats another matter, hey anyone nkow much about digi cameras???


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

heres the better one on camera


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

as you can see guys my camera is absolutely buggered, 
has anyone seen this sort of thing before in digi cameras, 
its a canon digital Ixus2 , its probably 3 years old.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ben congrats on the first fish from the yak. A tidy little outing.

Re the camera - don't know what's wrong but these things are coming down in price and going up in quality all the time which means you're better off buying new than repairing if you can afford it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben good to see you blooded the swing mate, look forward to a paddle/fish at Hinze after the Cressbrook trip.

Jasons Joint is supposed to be the home of quality bass in the western arm


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done on the fish at Hinze..

Not sure if you kept any for the table but if you did a HEADS UP that the bass from Hinze have recently been found with elevated mercury levels and are not recommended for eating!!

Look froward to meeting you in person at Cressbrook!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fishing Man
At three years old, I would hazard a guess that your camera is no longer under warranty. There is good chance that it would cost more to fix (if it can be fixed) than it would to buy a new camera. If you are in the market for a new camera, you might want to look at the Pentax Optio W10. They just released the new W20, so you might be able to find a discounted W10. I got a W10 a couple of months ago and I love it. It is a good all-around camera and its also waterproof. I've taken a swim with mine several times and it is in great shape. You can also get a lot of pictures on one battery charge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice work on the Bass Ben  top effort.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great effort for the first outing mate, that colour on the yak looks fantastic on the water. look forward to seeing some more reports soon. Are you coming to Cressbrook on the weekend or still undecided?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done BEN l have a pentax optio w 10 its a top camera for fishing ive been using it for 12 mths its great


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Fishing Man,

My Ixus went exactly the same, as did a friends.
Not sure if it is fixable - But clearly an issue with that model - Shame because I thought it took awesome pics.

Well done on the bass.

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

great effort Ben and nice report, maybe that camera might make a good anchor


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

top effort on your first fish and blooding your new swing. Looking forward to more reports.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Fishing Man, well done! bet it feels good!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

thanks for all the tips, 
I will take the camera in to HN tomorrow and see what they think, Might even ask m brother what hes doing with his old ixus 330 now that he has a digi slr.

To all those going on the cressy trip, I dont think i can make it unfortunately. 
I will make better arrangements for the next trip and make sure im there,

Look forward to the report from the trip, make sure you guys take heaps of pics especilly if you get any of cressys real bright goldens.


----------

